# Sponsorship Declaration Letter



## Naveen84 (Nov 20, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I am getting all the paper work ready to apply for a spouse visa for my wife. The more i read the more i am getting confused about the different paper i need...

Now I need a Sponsorship Deceleration Letter. Is there a format I can follow, I asked a lawyer and he needs 95 +Vat for the letter and 40 for notarizing the letter..

If i write the letter he said he just need the 40 for notarizing. So if any one has a sample please help.... 

Regards
Nav


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Deceleration? Do you mean declaration? You need to write a letter in your owns words saying that you will sponsor your wife and briefly outline your relationship and plans for a life together. If doesn't need to be notarised.


----------



## Naveen84 (Nov 20, 2013)

nyclon said:


> Deceleration? Do you mean declaration? You need to write a letter in your owns words saying that you will sponsor your wife and briefly outline your relationship and plans for a life together. If doesn't need to be notarised.


Opps... Yea I meant Declaration.. sorry... 
It dosent need to be notarised... The solicitor is soo adamant I need it..


----------



## Naveen84 (Nov 20, 2013)

Ans also there is this SU07/12 form... Does that need to be completed..??


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

It absolutely does not need to be notarised.


----------



## Naveen84 (Nov 20, 2013)

nyclon said:


> It absolutely does not need to be notarised.


Cheers Bud.. That saved me a few quid...

Now i have to draft a letter.. lets see how that goes...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Naveen84 said:


> Ans also there is this SU07/12 form... Does that need to be completed..??


If your wife is applying from India the visa agent there usually requires it.


----------



## Naveen84 (Nov 20, 2013)

nyclon said:


> If your wife is applying from India the visa agent there usually requires it.


I was planning to apply online myself and then go forward from there... but people are suggesting that i should take this to an agency in India... People i have asked, they have mixed opinions.. so i haven't made up my mind yet on which route to take...

So if i apply myself i do not need it..?

And any pages that need to be attested i can get that done in India as well, rite.. it doesn't have to be from a UK solicitor, rite..??


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Naveen84 said:


> I was planning to apply online myself and then go forward from there... but people are suggesting that i should take this to an agency in India... People i have asked, they have mixed opinions.. so i haven't made up my mind yet on which route to take...
> 
> So if i apply myself i do not need it..?
> 
> And any pages that need to be attested i can get that done in India as well, rite.. it doesn't have to be from a UK solicitor, rite..??


You don't have a choice. Form VA4FA is an online form but your wife must enrol her biometrics and at that appointment she must also submit her application and all supporting documents.


----------

